# I ran over a dog



## Matthew_T (29 Oct 2012)

It was unavoidable and I cannot see what I could have done differently.

I was cycling along a shared use path which is as wide as a lane and a half. It was Saturday morning and there were a few people out. I was approaching a group of 3 people (woman, man, and child on scooter), who had 3 dogs between them (all small pugs), 2 black and one white.
I tooted my horn with plenty of time and the man moved to the left of the path and the woman and child moved to the right. There was one black dog on the left and the other two on the right. All of the dogs were not on leads.
As I approached, I was doing about 10mph as I was aware of the dogs. Just as I started passing the people, the white dog starts to walk across the path. I tried to steer to the left and braked to avoid it, but it didnt see me and I ended up colliding with it at about 5 mph. The collision wasnt hard but the bike's weight was on the side of the poor dog.

My front wheel hit its side and it yelled out the most heartbreaking yelp I have ever heard. It then ran over to its owners and I stopped immediately.
The owners picked it up and made sure it was okay. I didnt say anything at the time because I was just in shock and didnt want to cause an arguement.

I eventually asked if it was alright and the man said that it wasnt my fault and that they should have grabbed hold of it. I apologised for hitting it then checked my bike out (chain had come off).
The owners then walked away without really saying much (I expected them to start blaming me).

I then carried on my journey but felt terrible about hitting it, but in the same mind felt that it was the owners fault for not having the dog on a lead.
There have been multiple arguements in the local paper about cyclists on shared use paths and dog walkers but I think this has really raised the point that allowing your dog to just roam free on the shared use path isnt really the right thing to do.

I was sorry for hitting the dog but it should have been on a lead, or at least the owners should have done a better job of grabbing it.


----------



## Nigeyy (29 Oct 2012)

Matt, sorry to hear that. But it really is a dog owners responsibility to have control of their dogs -though granted if you are speeding or are needlessly aggressive blame can then be shared. Everyone has an idea as to how fast you go past dog walkers though; got to be honest, I go less than 10mph.

Strangely, this sort of thing happened to me last week -out running though, and came across a couple walking about 4 dogs. They all went one side of the trail, and I went the other -only for one of the dogs to dart out -and I trod full weight on one or more of its paws, causing it to yelp. I almost fell over, caught my balance, then carried on. I figured I didn't want to stop to argue my case, but since I'm not exactly <cough> a fast runner, I do think the onus was on them to control their dog.

Just one of those things. Sometimes things happen -and ultimately dog owners have to look after their pets in a reasonable and responsible way (as we should reasonably and responsibly cycle).


----------



## 4F (29 Oct 2012)

Yep agree with Nigeyy, not your fault. I am a dog owner and mine would always be on a short lead in that situation.


----------



## Crankarm (29 Oct 2012)

Barking! Another shaggy dog story from Matt_T. Well at least you pawsed for thought on this one.

A few dogs have got in the way of my bike and I have struck them (at speeds less than 10mph) no harm done, but the owners have not been as benign as the ones in your story. Lots of dogs roaming loose on and around Jesus Green. A lot of the owners are nasty pieces of work - foul abuse and trying to assault me when it is they who are at fault for NOT keeping their mutts on a lead. Generally they walk their dogs as far as the first sh1t then turn and head for home.


----------



## Norm (29 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It was unavoidable and I cannot see what I could have done differently .


From what you've described, Matthew, I don't think it was unavoidable and there does appear to be something (mentioned above) which you could have done differently. Incidents are nearly always avoidable and thinking about what could have been done differently is one of the keys to self-improvement. 

I hope that it doesn't come across as patronising or condescending but, if you think again about it with the benefit of a night to detach from the emotions, is there anything you now think could have been done differently?


----------



## Sandra6 (29 Oct 2012)

Dogs are the bane of my cycling life at the moment. 
I use a shared path, with lots of dog walkers on it, and in the situation you describe I would've slowed right down to an almost stop unless all dogs and child were clearly under control for me to pass. 
Fortunately I've always managed to come to a full stop when a dog has gone in front of my bike, but accidents do happen and I wouldn't beat myself up about it if I were you, just think about slowing down a tad more in future.


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Oct 2012)

These things happen. No harm done and both parties seemed to deal with the incident amicably.


----------



## Saluki (29 Oct 2012)

I've done that myself, twice on the same ride with the same dog! Older chap jogging with his JRT off lead. We dinged our bells a couple of times but jogging bloke had his iPod in and loud too (we could hear the tinny sound from his earphones as we passed him). I unclipped as his dog was zigging and zagging and slowed right down to walking pace (jogging man was actually catching us up again) and then I rode into his dog. I apologised, bloke a bit grumpy but said that his dog had been run over by a cyclist before.
20 mins later, still on same shared path, we saw blokey & JRT coming towards us (he took the short cut I reckon!) and the same thing happened. I didn't feel so bad that time though.

I don't think you have anything to blame yourself for. I keep my dogs undercontrol when cyclists are passing. Its not exactly a hard thing to do. I blame the owners fair and square.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2012)

I make a habit of *never* going between a dog and its owner, or through the centre of a pack of dogs, so if in your situation seeing 2 dogs on one side and 1 on the other, I would not have gone between them, period (and that applied before being attacked by a pack of dogs whilst cycling.)

It does mean that I often have to slow right down, and sometimes stop, it is one reason why i prefer not to use shared paths at all, and also avoid cycle paths with a walk way alongside. The other thing I always do is have my hands covering the brakes so as to reduce the time needed to stop if necessary and also be prepared to yell at the dog - they are amazingly good at getting out of the way and often yelling at them has stopped me hitting them by forcing the dog to take avoiding action. I have never had an angry owner as a result of me yelling at the dog to avoid a collision, usually as I am coming to a complete stop. 

I will also tactfully point out to people that splitting down the middle is not always that helpful either, especially when a child is involved. The child may go one way, which way will the dog/dogs go - who is it going to protect by default (usual pack behaviour). All to the same side is a much better option especially when young children and/or pets are involved - they will go to the same side by default. This concept does not work with teenagers by the way, who have developed enough to think independantly but not enough to think the concept all the way through to the point of which side will the pet go to.


----------



## addictfreak (29 Oct 2012)

This is the main reason I never use shared paths.


----------



## Manonabike (29 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> *It was unavoidable and I cannot see what I could have done differently.*
> 
> I was cycling along a shared use path which is as wide as a lane and a half. It was Saturday morning and there were a few people out. I was approaching a group of 3 people (woman, man, and child on scooter), who had 3 dogs between them (all small pugs), 2 black and one white.
> I tooted my horn with plenty of time and the man moved to the left of the path and the woman and child moved to the right. There was one black dog on the left and the other two on the right. All of the dogs were not on leads.
> ...


 
There has already been some criticism..... I'm not experienced enough to see what allegedly you could have done better. Had it been me the only thing I would have done differently is slowing down a bit more, maybe 5mph so easier to stop in an emergency.

I know the feeling of riding away from an accident.... it's really bad. I had an accident over a year ago and I didn't feel like riding for a while.

Still amazes me to see cyclists riding like lunatics in situations where a child, a dog, or anything can cross your path and there would not be even time to slow down. They must do it for the thrill of riding dangerously, what else?


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Oct 2012)

I love dogs, they have such great personalities, but without doubt they are the second biggest bane of shared paths, the first being teenagers  Most of the shared path I use is on open spaces so dog owners can see me coming a good distance away. If they don't know me they almost always call there dogs over to them and engage them in something... a treat, throwing a ball the opposite direction to my travel, giving their loved one a bit of fuss, and the like. There's the odd time I've had to stop, like when there's a gathering of pet owners chatting and they haven't clocked where there dog is... probobly the most anoying and dangerous is the man on his mobile phone with his dog on an extendable lead, he never hears my bell or bike... I have to slow to a crawl, sounding my bell like I'm Fireman Sam!


----------



## Davidsw8 (29 Oct 2012)

Matthew

I don't think you should feel bad about this. Easier said than done I know, I actually killed a squirrel that darted out from a bush across a cycle path a few years ago and I felt awful about it. Well, until the following week when (along the same stretch) another squirrel tried the same trick, I managed to miss it but broke too hard and ended up coming off my bike and slashing my knee open.

Sometimes, evasive action can cause more harm than good.

I would say though, that hindsight is a wonderful thing and maybe if you're coming up close to an animal, slow right down to a crawl till you're clear of it.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Oct 2012)

There is actually a cycle path in Perth where someone has turned into a Strava section. Total idiot as it encourages people to fly along it. There are lots of dog walkers and joggers on this route.
Dogs can be so unpredictable when a bike nears them that i would suggest slowing down to 5mph (as suggested above) until safely passed. This includes dogs on leads as some leads are longer than they look, or are retractable.
Most of the dogs mentioned above are small but if you hit a large dog i would suggest you will be hitting the horizontal pretty quick and chance damaging the bike and yourself. 
Glad the pooch and yourself are both okay. As Norm hints at though, every experience is part of a learning curve for us all.


----------



## Alien8 (29 Oct 2012)

addictfreak said:


> This is the main reason I never use shared paths.


Because you are worried Matthew might run you over?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

Alien8 said:


> Because you are worried Matthew might run you over?


 

And put it up on You Tube


----------



## addictfreak (29 Oct 2012)

Alien8 said:


> Because you are worried Matthew might run you over?




If im ever in Wales, I would be disappointed if I did'nt have an incident that involved Matthew!


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Oct 2012)

Dogs, or rather dog owners can be a pain on cycle paths. As can joggers, small children, small children on trikes chavs with earphones, mothers meetings with pushchairs etc etc.

Would you have gone slower if it had been a gaggle of 3 year olds on trikes on the opposite side of the path to their parents?? A dog will instinctively move when approached by a bike and not under very close restraint, when you are aware of a potential hazard then you shouldn't be travelling any faster than the distance you can safely stop in, even if it means stopping and requesting the dogs(s) be restrained.


----------



## Fubar (29 Oct 2012)

Saluki said:


> *I've done that myself, twice on the same ride with the same dog!*


 
  Class!


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Oct 2012)

The thing about shared paths is that they are shared. Personally I've got no problem with slowing right down to avoid people and dogs who aren't paying attention. It's a price I'm willing to pay for the odd stretch of cycling where I haven't got to worry about being taken out by a car or a bus. In return I try to make sure pedestrians haven't got to worry about being taken out by my bike.
As it goes this doesn't sound too bad. You were obviously doing enough to avoid damaging the dog so now it's just a bit of fine tuning your technique to avoid hitting one. I try and judge if I can stop safely in the time I think it will take the dog to rush into my path and always assume that it might just do that as they are not over encumbered with brains.
Glad you and the dog were ok.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Oct 2012)

Matt, seems you are dogged with problems and another tail to tell today - sorry, not hounding you - oops, there I go again.

Have same problem regularly which s unavoidable unless I double my commute length and take in a couple of nasty roads/junctions.

No need for you to feel guilty, you slowed and the owner is the issue.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Oct 2012)

Its just amazing that I use the same stretch of path everyday and there are often lots of dog walkers about and I have never hit a dog before. I have passed dogs going faster than I was (not excessively) and I havent had a problem before.

When I hit it, I had that feeling of anxiety that you get when you are about to punch someone, or have fallen over (a sensation where you dont quite know what is happening). I was just amazed that the owners didnt blame me at all.
I wasnt going fast and was braking when I first saw the dog start walking.

I think I could have possibly gone a little slower but that means coming to a crawl. Next time, I am going to be very cautious around dogs and ensure I dont hit them. Next time I might not meet an owner as calm and restrained as the ones I did meet.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> ...Next time I might not meet an owner as calm and restrained as the ones I did meet.


 
I think the concept is that there is no a next time, Matthew. its a learn the lesson this time around and avoid it the entire issue concept rather than next time around...


----------



## endoman (29 Oct 2012)

Does it ever spook you on the bike when a truck etc blows it's horn at you? It does me, probably how the dog felt as well. All for letting them know you are there, but I would have have spoken rather than blow a horn, and slowed appreciably.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2012)

Here's another view; animals and children are unpredictable at the best of times and if you're expecting them to be there (and you were) then it's up to you to proceed with extreme caution.


----------



## Peteaud (29 Oct 2012)

Our local shared path (an old railway line) has notices up all along saying dogs should be on leads. over 50% of them are loose.

I am a dog lover and some of the owner need educating about how to control dogs.


----------



## billy1561 (29 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I make a habit of *never* going between a dog and its owner, or through the centre of a pack of dogs, so if in your situation seeing 2 dogs on one side and 1 on the other, I would not have gone between them, period (and that applied before being attacked by a pack of dogs whilst cycling.)
> 
> It does mean that I often have to slow right down, and sometimes stop, it is one reason why i prefer not to use shared paths at all, and also avoid cycle paths with a walk way alongside. The other thing I always do is have my hands covering the brakes so as to reduce the time needed to stop if necessary and also be prepared to yell at the dog - they are amazingly good at getting out of the way and often yelling at them has stopped me hitting them by forcing the dog to take avoiding action. I have never had an angry owner as a result of me yelling at the dog to avoid a collision, usually as I am coming to a complete stop.
> 
> I will also tactfully point out to people that splitting down the middle is not always that helpful either, especially when a child is involved. The child may go one way, which way will the dog/dogs go - who is it going to protect by default (usual pack behaviour). All to the same side is a much better option especially when young children and/or pets are involved - they will go to the same side by default. This concept does not work with teenagers by the way, who have developed enough to think independantly but not enough to think the concept all the way through to the point of which side will the pet go to.


That's thought provoking and brilliantly obvious now i have read it. Thanks!


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Oct 2012)

endoman said:


> Does it ever spook you on the bike when a truck etc blows it's horn at you? It does me, probably how the dog felt as well. All for letting them know you are there, but I would have have spoken rather than blow a horn, and slowed appreciably.


I didnt toot my horn when I was near the group as I knew they wouldnt be happy with it. It did not scare the dog and the dog didnt appear distressed, it simply walked out without looking, or even noticing me. It might have even been better with the dog getting scared of the horn because it would have at least known I was there.

I try to make a habit of not tooting my horn around people as I often make people jump, therefore I only do it when I am a long way from the people and I am sure they can hear me.
I think that shouting/tooting my horn wouldnt have made any difference in this situation. It wasnt the owners who walked out, it was the dog, who probably wouldnt have responded to me shouting. It was just one of those things that happens, admittedly not that often.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2012)

I have learned from experience that it's better to slow right down where animals and children are concerned. And I mean more like 4/5 mph, not 10 - which is a pretty fair clip if you imagine you were jogging.


----------



## RWright (30 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I didnt toot my horn when I was near the group as I knew they wouldnt be happy with it. It did not scare the dog and the dog didnt appear distressed, it simply walked out without looking, or even noticing me. It might have even been better with the dog getting scared of the horn because it would have at least known I was there.
> 
> I try to make a habit of not tooting my horn around people as I often make people jump, therefore I only do it when I am a long way from the people and I am sure they can hear me.
> I think that shouting/tooting my horn wouldnt have made any difference in this situation. It wasnt the owners who walked out, it was the dog, who probably wouldnt have responded to me shouting. It was just one of those things that happens, admittedly not that often.


 
Maybe you could get a bell for your bike that is not as loud as the horn you use in your videos, for use on the shared paths.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Oct 2012)

Had numerous dogs attack us out here during the tour but I got on fine.Even had a go at a few myself,especially on the hundred miler when I was knackered.Reminds me I should be able to find some of it on my videos.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Its just amazing that I use the same stretch of path everyday and there are often lots of dog walkers about and I have never hit a dog before. I have passed dogs going faster than I was (not excessively) and I havent had a problem before.
> 
> When I hit it, I had that feeling of anxiety that you get when you are about to punch someone, or have fallen over (a sensation where you dont quite know what is happening). I was just amazed that the owners didnt blame me at all.
> I wasnt going fast and was braking when I first saw the dog start walking.
> ...


 
You punch people  !!!!!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I think I could have possibly gone a little slower but that means coming to a crawl. Next time, I am going to be very cautious around dogs and ensure I dont hit them. Next time I might not meet an owner as calm and restrained as the ones I did meet.


 
Well that's what I do with peds,if they are walking in front and don't know im there I just wait till I get my chance to pass safely,then im off.Generally I find this happens a lot on the Waterloo shared cycle/ped path.No really a problem,just be patient.


----------



## Durian (30 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Had numerous dogs attack us out here during the tour but I got on fine.Even had a go at a few myself,especially on the hundred miler when I was knackered.Reminds me I should be able to find some of it on my videos.


 
Dealing with feral dogs. One of the 'joys' of cycling in Thailand.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Oct 2012)

Durian said:


> Dealing with feral dogs. One of the 'joys' of cycling in Thailand.


 But worth it once they're trussed and on the Barbie


----------



## Durian (30 Oct 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> But worth it once they're trussed and on the Barbie


 
You can't beat some bbq'd dog, accompanied by a fiery chilli sauce and washed down with a few Singha's!!


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (31 Oct 2012)

Even when I am out walking dogs make me nervous, not sure why. They always seem to gravitate towards me for some reason.


----------



## mr_hippo (1 Nov 2012)

Durian said:


> Dealing with feral dogs. One of the 'joys' of cycling in Thailand.


Never had that problem in 11 years cycling in Bangkok or Korat


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2012)

User said:


> Yep.
> 
> Frankly, the frequency with which Matthew has 'incidents' does raise the issue that the common denominator in all of these incidents is Matthew...


 
He's just young and still learning. Like my brother, it is usually the hard way, but without explanation of how other's would approach the situation it could be a lot worse. At least he is open to suggestion and discussion, unlike my brother who the only way of getting him to listen was to sit on him and beat the hell out of him as an older sister! Now he just listens to me at the end of a telephone, but I don't discuss his driving with him - he's a professional driver and is usually involved in something on a 3 monthly basis... near misses and the likes are a frequent occurance as is his lack of understanding (with the sole exception of cyclists, he used to be a cycle courier beforehand and is completely cool with them.) Thankfully I find Matthew far more receptive to other people's ideas than my brother ever was.


----------



## Crackle (1 Nov 2012)

Mathew you are not the only one. Witnessed a bloke hit a dog and come off on the local leisure path yesterday. Neither was hurt, luckily and it all seemed to happen in slow motion but happen it did.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Nov 2012)

Unclip one foot and slow down more would be my advise! Also, ditch the horn, that would be the best advise I could give! I really hate those things, well not so much the horns, but the mentality of many of the riders who seem to have/use them.


----------



## Durian (1 Nov 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Never had that problem in 11 years cycling in Bangkok or Korat


 
Bangkok I can understand as here in the city of Chiang Mai I don't have a problem, it's once you get beyond the city boundaries that the problems occur. I must say that I'm amazed you've never had problems outside of Korat, maybe that should be my next place to live!


----------



## mr_hippo (1 Nov 2012)

Durian said:


> Bangkok I can understand as here in the city of Chiang Mai I don't have a problem, it's once you get beyond the city boundaries that the problems occur. I must say that I'm amazed you've never had problems outside of Korat, maybe that should be my next place to live!


Great place for cycling. If you head west, you are in the rolling hills and to rhe east it is flat.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Nov 2012)

Norm said:


> From what you've described, Matthew, I don't think it was unavoidable and there does appear to be something (mentioned above) which you could have done differently. Incidents are nearly always avoidable and thinking about what could have been done differently is one of the keys to self-improvement.
> 
> I hope that it doesn't come across as patronising or condescending but, if you think again about it with the benefit of a night to detach from the emotions, is there anything you now think could have been done differently?


nicely put.

Matt, glad to see that you were thoughtful of the incident and didn't just ride on.
As Norm says, go over it in your mind, would you slow down little more next time, Perhaps not toot but call out , maybe give a wider berth.

Whatever you come up with will only make you a better rider.

Stay safe Fella


----------



## Scruffmonster (1 Nov 2012)

It's a dog. A living animal.

Stop.

Wait.

Continue.

I know true accidents can't be helped, but you've hit a dog that you've seen from a good distance off. It hasn't just darted from nowhere.

Irrespective of whether the owner could have done any different (probably could have done), you screwed up.

Sad that it happened to you though. Can't have been nice.


----------



## boydj (1 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> nicely put.
> 
> Matt, glad to see that you were thoughtful of the incident and didn't just ride on.
> As Norm says, go over it in your mind, would you slow down little more next time, Perhaps not toot but call out , maybe give a wider berth.
> ...


 
Good response. I find a simple 'Excuse me' as I'm coming up behind people gives even the dogs a bit of awareness. Obviously slowing down to a speed that allows time to react to surprises is necessary too, but I've had a dog run into me once as I was moving at barely more than walking speed.


----------



## mr_hippo (2 Nov 2012)

Unit 15 The White Rose Centre,
Rhyl,
Clwyd LL18 1EW
01745 343200
The above address and phone number may be some help to you. Please make an appointment!
On second thoughts, you may like cycling but cycling does not seem to like you! Give it up and take up
macrame, painting by numbers or Lego.
Now before anyone whinges "He is only young!"; we have all been there and what did we do? We put
the miles in, skinned our knees, put some blood on the tarmac but we did learn


----------



## Friz (2 Nov 2012)

It happens. I've hit two so far and neither were as small as a pug. Both on rather fast descents. The first was a Collie that launched himself at me from under a hedge. He landed on loose gravel and slid into me. His paw went under the front wheel and his head clanged off the down tube. As I looked backed, he was just looking at me like "What did ye do THAT for?"

The second was whilst riding in a group next to a farm. A Bassatt hound went after the lead rider but changed his mind and turned into my path. I hit him full in the head and sent him into a cartwheel. Now you may say I should have slowed but his buddy the Rottweiler was closing really bloody fast from right.

If this keeps up I'm buying some Snoopy stickers and putting them on the frame like a WWII pilot.

What is it? 3 more and I'm an Ace?


----------



## Mugshot (2 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> There is actually a cycle path in Perth where someone has turned into a Strava section. Total idiot as it encourages people to fly along it.


I've got one near me, it's a 2.5mile section of the path which somebody has made a segment, it's just stupid.
I've got second place at the moment


----------



## Gretzky's Office (2 Nov 2012)

Everything is unavoidable in the end. But it's the lengths you need to go to to avoid it. I agree with the "don't go between dogs and not to put yourself between dog and owner." I also take the view that no matter what side of the path it puts me I would rather pass on the owner side so the owner is between me and the dog.
Some people seem to wander about aimlessly on shared paths and even divided paths in a way that they would never consider when on a road. Which is not far off where they are.


----------



## SS Retro (2 Nov 2012)

As a dog owner and cyclist sympathy with both sides.

A funny dog, bike, path story from a couple of years ago I was cycling along the tow path of Lancaster canal when this dog started chasing me and running along side not intent on biting me. Think it was just enjoying the chase it was looking up at me we were doing around 15mph and the canal path curved off to the right, I went right the dog went mid air and water!  I had to stop and lift the bedraggled creature out as it couldn't make the bank on it's own the owner was pleased I had rescued her pooch.


----------



## markharry66 (5 Nov 2012)

It's a dog. A living animal.

Stop.

Wait.

Continue.
Sorry I disagree
stick the dog on a lead and keep control of it as an owner you have an obligation to control your pet public, if its a danger to the public then it shouldnt be out in public​


----------

